# Star Wars Bluray in 2011?



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Star Wars Blu-ray Set in the Works
Posted April 17, 2010 08:10 PM by Juan Calonge


During a panel at the C2E2 comic convention in Chicago, Steve Sansweet, Lucasfilm's Director of Content Management and Head of Fan Relations, stated that the company has been working on a Star Wars Blu-ray set. "We have been at work for a couple of years working on—I won't call it the Ultimate Set because we keep finding stuff—but, a very full set of all six movies on Blu-ray with lots of extra material", said Sansweet. 

Sansweet didn't give a date, but he said " it won't be in the too distant future." 

The Digital Bits, quoting industry sources, says that Lucasfilm "tentatively plans the official Blu-ray release to happen in October 2011." Obviously, with the Alien Anthology coming later this year, a 2010 release of Star Wars can be safely ruled out, and considering that A New Hope opened theatrically in May 1977, late 2011 would be a natural choice for a 35th Anniversary Edition Anthology.



Source Bluray.com


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This is one series that will be a must have for me on BluRay. I dont even own the complete set of DVDs and only have the original 3 on VHS.


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

My Star Wars collection of VHS are the only VHS tapes I have left. I gave all the rest away. I don't even own a VCR player. The last three episodes are in a box set and it looks cool, so I have it on my DVD shelf with other nick-nacks. Not sure I will get the Bluray unless there is a lot of extra content on it. Even though everyone knows Empire Strikes Back is the undisputed champion of the series, I don't see it looking any better on Bluray. Perhaps they will beef up the sound. I'll be waiting for the reviews, but not holding my breath on it.

Matteo


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Georg Lukas has never been one to skimp or to do anything without putting the very best effort into a release. I suspect that the BluRay release will be a new reference standard and will be nothing but the very best possible.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

They will definitely be going on the BD's for the future list!! :T


----------

